# Project - ZMB-KLR



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Some of you might remember from times-past that I have a 2005 Kawasaki KLR650 dualsport motorcycle. I also have a 1995 Kawasaki KLR650 that I have finished rebuilding into a Jeep KLR650 (completed yesterday - it was a two year project).

Anyway, while I was building my Jeep KLR650, I also decided to build a trailer to pull behind my 2005 KLR, nicknamed ZMB-KLR due to the decals on the side (Zombie Outbreak Responder).

Now on the bike are sideracks originally built by DirtRacks (http://dirtracks.com/ and https://www.dirtracks.ca/) and modified by me, a trailer hitch and Kolpin Gunboot 6.0 as side-cases for my fishing rods (ya ... that's what I tell everyone) ....

As of tonight, the welding and fabricating on the sideracks and hitch are complete, I'll be painting it all shortly, but, thought I would show my finished product ...

Cellphone pics below


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW, you built that yourself? Awsome


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

KLR's are great bikes. Good looking work naekid!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

SWEET , is that a three point lower link pin in the hitch?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

camo2460 said:


> WOW, you built that yourself? Awsome


I used a base rack from DirtRacks.ca and modified it to suit my requirements and then used my bender to make the lower bar, plasma-cut and formed brackets and then hot-glue it all together (I used two different Miller hot-glue guns ... one MIG and one TIG machine).



Tirediron said:


> SWEET , is that a three point lower link pin in the hitch?


Very perceptive of you!

Close - its the upper link, not the lower in this case.

http://www.ufa.com/products/product.html?open&/products/3-point-adjustable-hitch-top-link-pin-1

I am using one half of an upper-link as the trailerhitch so that I have 360° swivel on the hitch and 180° side-to-side and about 40° up and down motion which I am hoping will be enough that it won't bind on me. If it isn't enough motion (after testing), my friend Clayton (I think you know him too) will build me a new joint at his shop (http://www.emfrodends.com/) ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the top link swivel should work, but one of Claytons works of art would be a nice touch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

... and a picture of my other saddlebags on my bike. They finally arrived after ordering them back in March.


----------

